# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Λογισμικά Σχεδίασης >  >  προγραμμα για Press & Peel

## tzotzo

Μηπως ξερετε καποιο προγραμα για pc ετσι ωτσε να σχεδιασω κυκλωμα για να μπορεσω να το τυπωσω

----------


## Panoss

Δοκίμασε το Eagle.

----------


## tasosmos

Δεν ειναι καποιο συγκεκριμενο, οποιοδηποτε σχεδιαστικο σου κανει. Αρκει να κανει mirroring.

----------


## tzotzo

ευχαριστω
 :Rolleyes:

----------


## lefteris_gr

protel se99

----------

